# CTA coding



## karbaker (Jan 17, 2013)

Coronary CTA                   75574, 71270-59, 75605, Q9967
Chest CTA                           71275, 71270-59, 75600, Q9967
CTA AO & Runoffs          74174, 74170-59, 72194-59, 75716, 73702-59, Q9967

Need your help, are we coding correctly, need clarification.

Karen


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 18, 2013)

karbaker said:


> Coronary CTA                   75574, 71270-59, 75605, Q9967
> Chest CTA                           71275, 71270-59, 75600, Q9967
> CTA AO & Runoffs          74174, 74170-59, 72194-59, 75716, 73702-59, Q9967
> 
> ...



You are over-coding on all 3 exams. 
coronary CTA would be 75574.  You do not code 71270 also.  75605 is not a CT - it is a catheter angiogram - you would not code it for a CTA.  Q9967 is appropriate if you are the facility, you provide the contrast, and you are using a LOCM with a concentration of 300-399 mg/ml iodine.  (Q9965 or Q9966 are other LOCM codes) - bill the contrast with units to indicate ml given. 
Chest CTA would be just 71275 and Q9967 (assuming LOCM as above).  And assuming that 3D reconstructions were done under concurrent supervision and documented - if not it is not a CTA. 
CTA AO & Runoffs has a special code - 75635.  You would not code 74170, 74170, 72194, 75716 (which is catheter angiography), 73702.  You can code Q9967 as above.  Again, also assuming that 3D reconstructions are done and documented.


----------

